# Dream Pipes II



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I find myself looking for pipes all the time and telling myself...'someday I'll have one of these'.

Here's a Rad Davis style that I *will* own one day!

Let's see your "someday", dream pipe.

.

Dream Pipes original thread link: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/51992-dream-pipes.html


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

thats pretty hot!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Me, I just really want a silver spigot!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

There are two pipes at Smokingpipes.com that I would love to have, though I don't see either of them happening anytime soon...





I just go there and drool over these two at least once a day.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

A Radesian and a lot of Cavicchi's pipes are also pipes I drool over having at some point in time...

Maybe some day...


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

For me, it would be a birthyear (1972 for me) Dunhill. I just can't justify spending that much on a pipe.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't find any pictures and I don't have a specific one in mind but I'm dreaming of a kickass Andreas Bauer meerschaum! Or maybe one of those $2000 Yaniks


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

One of my dream pipes:


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have been partial to some of the Design Berlin pipes:

This is the World Pipe



Bent apple with chestnut carving


THese pipes look incredible in person.


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> I can't find any pictures and I don't have a specific one in mind but I'm dreaming of a kickass Andreas Bauer meerschaum! Or maybe one of those $2000 Yaniks


Pity, we just sold the only Andreas Bauer that we've every come into our possession...










Beautiful piece that I was thinking would sit around the shop long enough for me to justify keeping it LOL. That was my dream anyway...


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Since we are dreaming, I stumbled upon this on smoking pipes (it's sold, I could only imagine the price).

Kei'Ichi Gotoh: Sio-Yaki (Speared Fish)


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IKMeerschaum said:


> Pity, we just sold the only Andreas Bauer that we've every come into our possession...


And I trusted you!!! Oh-ho, where's my sh*t list? I've gotta new name to add!!! Mike at the tobacco barn gets coal in his stocking this year! :rotfl:

Ok, the Ekrem was pretty cool. I guess you're ok, Mike.

Not to thread-jack, but I felt your pain when many years ago I worked in a pipe shop. The rule was the estate pipes had to be on the rack 3 months before any of the employees were allowed to buy. I honored that rule... that is, until someone walked in and traded his Barling Guinea Grain with amber stem. I said to myself "Job or pipe... job or pipe?" Decided I could smooth it over with the owner later. The lesson is that in the 17 years since that incident, I have never seen a similar pipe for sale. I no longer work in a pipe shop but I still own that pipe!


----------



## Mickey (Jun 17, 2006)

IKMeerschaum said:


> Pity, we just sold the only Andreas Bauer that we've every come into our possession...
> 
> Beautiful piece that I was thinking would sit around the shop long enough for me to justify keeping it LOL. That was my dream anyway...


I hate to tell you this, but I'm the one who got it. I received it for Christmas, and I'm smoking it as I type this. It's a delight. :eyebrows:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Mickey said:


> I hate to tell you this, but I'm the one who got it. I received it for Christmas, and I'm smoking it as I type this. It's a delight. :eyebrows:


At least a puff.com member has it now. :rofl:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

My dream pipe. A Joura Infinity E quarter bent volcano.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mickey said:


> I hate to tell you this, but I'm the one who got it. I received it for Christmas, and I'm smoking it as I type this. It's a delight. :eyebrows:


While my normal rotten personality would dictate that I wish you a slow painful death, it's the Christmas season, so I wish you nothing but many hours and years of smoking pleasure with that pipe... and maybe just a mild case of the trots. ound:

Seriously, I'm glad you're enjoying it. Those pipes were made to enjoy. If you think about it sometime, post a pic. Happy puffing!


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> And I trusted you!!! Oh-ho, where's my sh*t list? I've gotta new name to add!!! Mike at the tobacco barn gets coal in his stocking this year! :rotfl:
> 
> Ok, the Ekrem was pretty cool. I guess you're ok, Mike.


 Phew, that is a relief. Thought I'd pissed off another forum member LOL.



dmkerr said:


> Barling Guinea Grain with amber stem.


 Sounds fabulous. Got a picture?


----------



## IKMeerschaum (Feb 8, 2007)

8ball917 said:


> At least a puff.com member has it now. :rofl:


I'm glad to hear it as well... I'm sure Mickey is one of those guys that will take good care of it. Smoke it in good health!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

IKMeerschaum said:


> Phew, that is a relief. Thought I'd pissed off another forum member LOL.
> 
> Sounds fabulous. Got a picture?


Nah, you're still only at 20 forum members you've pissed off. LOL!

I have yet to take any pictures of my pipes, mostly because my daughter got into a fight with my digital camera. They both lost - the camera lost its life and the daughter lost a Christmas present. As soon as this foolishness known as year end is over, I'll be trotting out to pick up a new one. Then I'll take some pics.


----------

